# Italian espresso suggestions?



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

I obviously don't expect a simple or definitive answer to this question, but I've just started out with an espresso machine and haven't found the "right" beans yet. Does anyone have any suggestions for what I should try? I like a "traditional" espresso.. not too fruity like most that I've tried so far, maybe more of a bitter chocolate type of flavour. I fell in love with proper espresso in Italy, which is why I've said Italian in the title.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Try the londinium beans. The ones I had were roasted too much for my taste but had that typical dark rich Italian feel to it. Maybe something with Robusta in the blend might be more appealing as well?

Maybe something like: http://londiniumespresso.com/products/teres


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

An additional note is you can change the flavour profile by changing grind and extraction.

I can run a quickish shot of a Columbian bean and be very bright and fruity, but do a longer slower shot and be much sweeter, richer and chocolately.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Milesy.. will give that a try!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Try Happy Donkey Brazilian. Good value, and very much like Italian coffee.

Or, get in on the Union coffee 20% discount code before the end of August (on forum somewhere) and try Revelation.

Much better quality.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for this too.. will work my way through them till I find "the one"


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Try some of the Coffee Real espresso blends or Union Revelation blend.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to this 20% discount code? I've searched and searched!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

GB0712

expires friday


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

